# Yamaha RX-V1700 vs RX-V1600



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have been tossing around whether to buy the Denon 2807 or the Yamaha V1700 and I've decided to give Yamaha a shot since it's been years ago that Yamaha was in my system. 

I got to looking and it appears I can pick up the RX-V1600 for a $100-200 less. I've seen them on ebay for about $560-580 shipped and other places for close to that price range. In comparison it looks like the V1600 would do me just fine since most of the extras I have absolutely no need for.










I think I'd rather have THX Select 2 and 10 watts less per channel than have all those other features that I don't think will ever give me any benefit... and plus I save a little bit ta boot.

The only component input connected to it will be the Toshiba HD XA2.

What do you guys think? Am I missing something?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

One thing I know I'm missing is the ability to pass 1080p... although I don't have a 1080p capable display at this time and I'm not sure how soon I'll be able to afford such.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Sonnie,
I have had a Yammie 2700 for a few days now. The only thing I ever owned made by Yamaha was a RSX-250 motor bike. I currently have it set up with my old speakers fronts centre and sub no surrounds.
I watched Kill Bill1 the other night and felt like I had surround speakers. I can only put it down to the Yamaha sound field program. I am very happy with the performance and as long as you dont need any of the extras that 1700 has over the 1600 I am sure the performance particularly in movies will put a smile on your face.
Cheers Bill


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Bill... I'm leaning towards the 1700 simply for a little better future proofing, so to speak... not that I'll have the same receiver when the other future proofed toys make it into my HT.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Since you change gear so much, Sonnie, doesn’t make much sense to “future proof.” However, when you resale you might get more if it has more up-to-date features.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Two very good points! I'm guessing the wiser move is in line with your latter statement.

I thought we had more Yamaha owners hanging around here.


----------



## suniil (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes it's (at least for 2 years) future proof, if all your sources are able to decode TrueHD / DD+ formats. Also you get 7.1 surround in LPCM opposed to 5.1 with all other similar receivers. It has an excellent video scalar as well.

But if you don't need 7.1 sound, most of the new gen receivers are future proof, including Onkyo 674, Sony STR-3200/5200, Denon 2807/2307, pioneer xx16 series etc


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

First congrats on picking a Yamaha receiver :T In my long and grueling search last year, I found lots of issues and/or problems with units in the <$1000 price range up until I tried a Yamaha. It got to the point where features, inputs/outputs, and power almost became secondary issues, as just about every receiver over acertain price point could deliver in those areas. What you can't read about from specs or tell from pictures though are the idiosyncracies that each unit has, and they all have some. Simply put, with the Yamaha, getting it to do what I want it to do (and no more or no less) is very easy, and the remote is heads and shoulders above some of the others out there in terms of readability and layout.

As for 1600 vs 1700, I think it comes down to your video display device. If it has multiple DVI/HDMI inputs already, the only real benefit of the 1700 would be accepting SACD over HDMI. If it doesn't, the 1080p HDMI switching could come in handy down the line. 

Personally though, I'd get the features of the 1700 and still save money by going with the HTR-6090. If it's amp section is the same as in my 5890, you should be more than fine.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I can save 100-150 bucks on the 6090, but it doesn't have 12V Trigger Output. It is 120wpc vs 130wpc on the 1700, but that's not a biggie. The 12V is a biggie with the way I have my system setup.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just ordered the V1700... :T


----------



## Pupton (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats Sonny! Oh - for the record, I've got dibs on it when you goto upgrade in a couple years :joke: :spend:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

> in a couple years


You think it will be that long? :R


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Good choice Sonnie. I think you will be surprised just how good the DSP modes are and also the overall performance.

Cheers Bill


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Good Choice Sonnie,

I never liked the fact that Yamaha went with THX, it wasn't in keeping with their tradition. I think It also altered their sound and rendered it a little lifeless.

For me it was choosing between

Yamaha RX-V1300
Yamaha RX-V1400 (first THX group)
Sony STR-DA4ES

~Bob


----------

